#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-27
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327335#p327335> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Συνάντηση χρηστών Blender στο Hackerspace Αθηνών <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327313#p327313> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - ΑνακοινώσÎ
<salih-emin> καλημέρες
<fanious> kalimera salih-emin
<salih-emin> τι λέει ?
<salih-emin> καναν νέο ?
<fanious> tpt re file... iremia :P
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2578-1: LibreOffice vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2578-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2579-1: autofs vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2579-1/>
<Anoniem4l> http://openness.microsoft.com/blog/2015/04/21/microsoft-debian-8-linuxfest/
<ee2455> Anoniem4l: We live in a parallel universe.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327370#p327370>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2580-1: tcpdump vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2580-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2570-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2570-1/>
<geothom230> re paidia ti egine sto site tis hellug douleuei i mas douleuei?
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: link
<geothom230> oxi den exei kinitikotita
<geothom230> den exei energeies gia seminaria kai alla pragmata den xero ti napo
<geothom230>  edw stin greeklug thessaloniki esto kai ligo kanei kapoies parousiaseis
<geothom230> den vlepo thetiki energeia apo pouthena
<Anoniem4l> o salih phge na ksekinisi mia paromia sizitisi
<Anoniem4l> oti den uparxei adapokrisi dhladh
<Anoniem4l> egw prosopika pou eimai thessaloniki, an kai spoudazw kavala, tha pigena mono kai mono an to thema me ekege poly
<geothom230> koitaxe gia na yparxei antapokrisi tha prepei na kaneis diafistika na xekinisi o kathenas mas marketing diafimistiko xoris na sinepagete lefta kai ayta alla diamesou internet
<Anoniem4l> yep
<geothom230> idi exo xekinisi egw o idios ena erotimatologio gia to gnu/linux gia oles tis dianomes stis kafeteries sta club kai se alla meri pou den fantazese mexri kai se xorio piga kai epatha plaka pos theloun na mathoun ti einai to gnu/linux
<Anoniem4l> kalh fash
<Anoniem4l> exeis online erotimatologio?
<geothom230> oi parousiaseis epi topou eminan epliktoi gia autous pou den ixeran oste na min einai apoxavnomeni me tin sixameni etairia tis m$ kai ta asxima software os etc..
<geothom230> akoma den einai etoimo alla to kalokairi tha to anartiso pantou prwta sta ellinika kai meta egglezika kai se alles glwsses
<geothom230> 50 selides tha einai peripou
<Anoniem4l> nice
<Anoniem4l> me ti asxolise an epitrepete?
<geothom230> kai gia na exikonomiso xrono kai xrima anti se entypi morfi meso wifi i bluetooth tha to stelno se tablets kai smartphones kai laptops
<geothom230> os pros ti i erotisi?
<Anoniem4l> periergia :P
<kerato> foithths mallon :p
<geothom230> esi me ti asxoleise
<kerato> wild guess
<Anoniem4l> spoudazw kavala mhxanikos plhroforikis
<geothom230> oraia eidikotita o aderfos mou spoudazei ekei
<Anoniem4l> h eidikotita einai wraia, alla h sxolh katholou :(
<geothom230> Electrologos-Mixanologos se exidikeypsi quantum
<Anoniem4l> nice
<geothom230> ematha oti kathigites sas einai mapa
<Anoniem4l> lamogia megala
<geothom230> to xero gia ayto se liga xronia ta tei kavalas tha kleisoun
<geothom230> To ethniko metsobio polytexneio einai apo ta kalytera
<Anoniem4l> kai to APTH edw thessaloniki einai korifi
<geothom230> mono theria einai kala alla stin praktki einai patos
<geothom230> anoniem4l:poio etos eisai sti sxoli
<Anoniem4l> 4o etos
<Anoniem4l> xrwstaw polla
<Anoniem4l> epeidh den asxoloume me tis pipes pou didaskoun
<geothom230> den peiraze tha ta katafereis
<geothom230> exetai enan pogaridi
<Anoniem4l> twra etoimazw mia ergasia gia to mathima "Eisagwgh ston programmatismo istou" pou tha einai kaluterh apo ptixiakes pou exoun ginei
<geothom230> kali fasi
<Anoniem4l> pogaridis megalo mounopano kai upokrities, signomi gia tin dialekto.
<Anoniem4l> upokritis*
<Anoniem4l> exei faei kai ksulo apo foithtes kiolas.
<geothom230> nai to gnorizo apo kozani einai
<Anoniem4l> episis exw akousei oti ton dioksane apo ekei.
<geothom230> pethane i sizigo tou
<Anoniem4l> nai to kserw, distixos, exei kai paidia.
<Anoniem4l> einai oti einai alla sto thanato den exei asteia :(.
<geothom230> ti na peis les kai ama den afisei ta paidia na perasoun nomizei oti kanei kati
<Anoniem4l> den einai mono auto, einai kai h piesh pou askh gia ta themata ton mathimaton (oxi eksetaseon), mathimaton in general
<Anoniem4l> askei*
<Anoniem4l> genika poly vromia me eksousia
<Anoniem4l> episis exei pei "SKASTE GA@@ TON XRHSTO SAS" en wra mathimatos, imoun brosta.
<geothom230> ase to paidi na perasei kai sto krinei i koinonia
<geothom230> genika ta panepistimia exoun poli vroma mesa
<Anoniem4l> yep.... einai poly lipitero.
<geothom230> exi pos kai asxoleise me to ubuntu?
<Anoniem4l> no oute kan, apla maresei to linux
<Anoniem4l> sigkekrimena maresei idietera to debian :P
<geothom230> nai einai i mana tou ubuntu
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<Anoniem4l> kalispera xeirwn
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα μάγκες.. μου ήρθε μια ιδέα μόλις... γίνεται να φτιάξω ένα αποθετήριο στο git με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τρόπο
<Tassos> ώστε να μπορώ να το προσθέτω και στο ubuntu ;
<Tassos> πως π.χ. προσθέτουμε αποθετήρια στο σύστημα μας.. αλλά τώρα ένα τέτοιο αποθετήριο να το κάνω στο github
<Tassos> οο! γεια σου φίλε alkisg !! :D :D
<Tassos> χαίρομαι πολύ που σε βλέπω! :) ´Ολα καλά;
<Anoniem4l> ti ennoeis apothetirio?
<Tassos> Anoniem4l: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/add-apt-repository
<Tassos> πως π.χ. τρέχουμε : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<Tassos> με αυτόν τον τρόπο δε προσθέτουμε το αποθετήριο αυτό στο σύστημα μας, ώστε να μπορεί έπειτα από update είτε να
<Tassos> κάνε εγκατάσταση κάτι από το αποθετήριο αυτό..
<Tassos> είτε να ενημερώνετε και από αυτό..
<Anoniem4l> Tassos: gia na prostheseis opiodipote repository (apothetirio) sto ubuntu kaneis edit to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Anoniem4l> (mallon to ksereis auto)
<Anoniem4l> gia na dimiourgiseis ena apothetirio, sec
<Anoniem4l> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto#id3032359
<Tassos> κάπου είδα υπάρχει ένα τρόπος.. να δημιουρ
<Anoniem4l> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto#using-a-repository
<Tassos> ναι ναι αυτό είδα
<Anoniem4l> source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/529/how-to-set-up-an-apt-repository
<xeirwn> allo pragma to pros8etw...kai allo to dimiourgw
<Tassos> ναι με την εντολή ..dpkg-scanpackages κτλπ
<Tassos> αλλα ακριβώς αυτό xeirwn
<Anoniem4l> Tassos: to akrives post einai auto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/529/how-to-set-up-an-apt-repository/89698#89698
<Tassos> πως να δημιουργήσω τώρα ένα repo δικό μου
<Anoniem4l> sou apadisa
<Anoniem4l> :D
<Anoniem4l> to teleuteo link pou edwsa to eksigi
<xeirwn> na rwthsw egw kati allo ? Tassos ?
<Tassos> παρακαλώ
<Tassos> xeirwn:
<Tassos> Anoniem4l: σε ευχαριστώ θα το ελέγξω τώρα..
<xeirwn> giati akribws 8eleis na dimiourghseis ena diko sou repo?.......ti diaforetiko 8a periexei ?
<Tassos> ξέρετε..
<Anoniem4l> egw prosopika den kserw giati lol
<Tassos> να π.χ. έκανα ένα χαζό προγραμματάκι σε python το οποίο ενημερώνει αν σε κάποιο site υπάρχει νέα δημοσίευση
<Tassos> και το έβαλα στο git
<Tassos> githun
<xeirwn> enhmerwnei gia ta update dld ?
<Tassos> github*  και επειδή βρήκα κάτι πραγματάκια τώρα που θα ήθελα να διορθώσω
<Tassos> λέω.. ΑΝ.. ΑΝ γίνετε αντί να λέω κάθε φορά μπείτε στο git και κατεβάστε το με αυτό τον τρόπο.. κτλπ..κτλπ..
<xeirwn> aaaaaaaaaaaa auto enoeis...pes to nte tosh wra xrisostomeeeeee :)
<Anoniem4l> Tassos: theleis na automatopiisis to `$ git clone https://github.com/bla/code.git`?
<Tassos> να τους πω, απλώς βάλτε αυτό το αποθετήριο στο σύστημα σας.. ;) και κάντε έπειτα ένα apt-get install tassos
<xeirwn> milas dld tosh wra to pws na ftiakseis ena exupno download manager  ?
<Anoniem4l> den xriazete apothetirio
<Tassos> και να τους κάνει εγκατάσταση το πρόγραμμα μου
<Tassos> έπειτα αν βγάλω μια ενημέρωση να την κάνω εγώ κάπως upload ξανά στο αποθετήριο και να με ένα απλό
<Tassos> sudo apt-get update
<Tassos> να ενημερώνετε και η εφαρμογή μου
<Tassos> καταλάβατε;
<Tassos> μήπως το πάω με λάθος τρόπο τελικά; Μήπως αντί να το κάνω αυτό με ένα αποθετήριο ίσος.., θα έπρεπε να το κάνω
<Tassos> με το πρόγραμμα μου..; κάπου να ενημερώνετε ;
<xeirwn> auto to exei ftiaksei kapoios dikos mas sto Slackware    - Zlatanidis Dimitris...kai to exei onomasei " Slpkg"....empa sto github , kai  search
<Tassos> Άντρε ρε φίλε..; έλληνας κιόλας; πωω.. πολύ χαίρομαι μπράβο.. για να δω..
<xeirwn> diko tou programma , kai douleuei apsoga
<xeirwn> an katalaba kala ti zhtas...mallon me ton zlatanidi , prepei na kaneis epafh
<Tassos> https://github.com/dslackw/slpkg ??
<xeirwn> bravo autooooo
<xeirwn> des ton owner
<Tassos> Dimitris Zlatanidis
<xeirwn> nomizw me python to exei ftiaksei kai autos...........alla rwtise ton idio kalutera
<Tassos> αχαα...
<Tassos> αχαα πολύ χαίρομαι.. για να δούμε.. το slackware κιολας, βασίζετε στο deb ; ( γιατί δε νομίζω )
<xeirwn> oxi bre...to slackware einai apo tis basikes dianomes, anexartith apo debian
<xeirwn> Slackware= o papous twn dianomwn
<xeirwn> afhse mas na gnwrizoume tin ekseliksi plz :)
<Tassos> α! καλά υπέθετα
<Tassos> οπότε δε μου κάνει αλλά θα το δω.. πολύ μου άρεσε.. μπράβο του
<Tassos> χαίρετε kerato  :)
<kerato> hi paidia
<Tassos> xeirwn: θα τον ρωτήσω πάντως να δω τι θα μου πει και αυτός..
<xeirwn> geia sou kerato
<xeirwn> giati den sou kanei ?....esu ton tropo 8el;eis na ma8eis etsi ?
<Tassos> αλλά δηλαδή γίνετε; να ανεβάσω ένα deb πακέτο git ;
<xeirwn> ola ginonte...otan ksereis ton tropo....kai ton dromo ;)
<Tassos> εδώ τι λένε;
<Tassos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659643
<xeirwn> einai auto pou sou eipe pio prin o Anoniem4l  ...parapanw
<Tassos> μμ.. μάλιστα
<Tassos> οκ μάγκες ευχαριστώ πολύ ;)
<xeirwn> nasai kala Tassos ......kai kalh epituxia
<Tassos> :D
<Tassos> μήπως  τελικά μπορώ να το κάνω και εδώ :
<Tassos> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Tassos> πιο εύκολα;
<Tassos> και επίσης δωρεάν ; αντί να τρέχω στο github ? :P
<xeirwn> paides sas afhnw...kalh sas nuxta, ...kai kalh sunexeia.
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-28
<geothom230> help
<geothom230> sorry
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<salih-emin> Καλημέρες
<Anoniem4l> guden morgen peoplen
<Anoniem4l> :D
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, θυμησε μου ασχολείσαι με Web devel ?
<Anoniem4l> twra teleftea nai
<salih-emin> α οκ μια χαρα... έχεις δοκιμάσει static site generators ?
<Anoniem4l> nope, pote
<Anoniem4l> twra to koitaw
<salih-emin> έχω πάθει κολλημα
<Anoniem4l> goustares poly dhladh?
<salih-emin> τώρα εφτιαξα αυτό http://termatiko.github.io/
<salih-emin> η διαδικασία είναι
<salih-emin> 1) γραφω σε ενα text editor (gedit)
<salih-emin> 2) Αποθηκεύω και αυτό παράγει αυτόματα html
<Anoniem4l> mhm i see
<salih-emin> 3) δίνω git push
<salih-emin> και το site είναι online :)
<Anoniem4l> nice
<salih-emin> NO DATABESE, NO PHP, NO Vulnerabillities
<Anoniem4l> edaksi ta vulnerabilities einai sxetiko
<salih-emin> Fast like Heeeelll
<salih-emin> html ειναι ρε
<salih-emin> τι θα κάνεις ?
<Anoniem4l> nai
<Anoniem4l> enow oti kai me php mporeis na eisai secure
<salih-emin> φυσικά
<Anoniem4l> opos to vlepw einai analogos ti thes na kaneis
<salih-emin> εγώ λεω να είσαι ασφαλείς επειδή δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις Τ Ι Π Ο Τ Α
<Anoniem4l> yeah true
<Anoniem4l> apla eisai limited panw sta web-apps pou thes na ftiakseis
<salih-emin> έχω δουλέψει όλα τα CMS και ακόμα τα δουλεύω
<salih-emin> για προσωπικό blog είναι ότι πρέπει τα static
<Anoniem4l> yup
<salih-emin> τώρα για κάτι ποιο προχωριμένο ναι... πας σε CMS
<salih-emin> όταν θες κάτι π.χ. εππαγελματικό με χρήστες και dynamic
<Anoniem4l> ^
<salih-emin> αλλα για σημειωματάριο που το θέλω εγω είναι μούρλια
<Anoniem4l> tamam
<salih-emin> ετσι
<Anoniem4l> kalh fash
<Anoniem4l> mporeis na kaneis implementation gia comments etsi?
<Anoniem4l> px disqus
<Anoniem4l> hello NikTh
<salih-emin> ναι κανονικά
<salih-emin> και Google+ comments
<salih-emin> απλά εγώ δεν εβαλα γιατι δεν με ενδιαφέρουν
<salih-emin> τα σχόλια
<Anoniem4l> yep
<salih-emin> επειδη έχω πάντα δίκιο ... γιαυτό
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<Anoniem4l> malista, kalh fash indeed
<Anoniem4l> XAXAaxax
<salih-emin> πλακα κάνω
<Anoniem4l> em to afediko einai afediko
<salih-emin> απλά επειδη ειναι σημειωματάριο
<salih-emin> και θέλω να καταγράφω πραγματα που κάνω και μαθένω στην δουλεια πάνω
<salih-emin> οπότε δεν έχει νοημα να έχω σχόλια
<salih-emin> ειναι για μένα
<Anoniem4l> fusika
<salih-emin> και για όποιον θέλει απλά να τα δει
<salih-emin> νομίζω στο about το διλώνω ξεκάθαρα :P
<Anoniem4l> twra etoimazw ena login system pou tha einai secure se MITM attacks me aplo HTTP
<Anoniem4l> h idea den einai dikia mou omws, enos filou: http://pastebin.com/L0dzNZMr
<salih-emin> cooooolll
<Anoniem4l> yep, pisteuw osoi tha einai sto amfitheatro otan kanw tin parousiash tha niwsoun poly skoupidia
<Anoniem4l> giati oute HTML den boroun na grapsoun swsta
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAXAXAXAX
<Anoniem4l> axaxxaaxxa
<salih-emin> #@^$^&%&#$@%$*&^*^$#^
<Anoniem4l> :D
<salih-emin> το papaki.gr μου κράσαρε τον firefox !!!!!!!!! *&%^$%&*^&(&**^&%7
<salih-emin> ^&*$%&^&^&^%&^(
<Anoniem4l> lol
<Anoniem4l> >papaki
<Anoniem4l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<salih-emin> ^&%^% τον κώδικα τους %$$$##@
<salih-emin> πωωωωωωω
<salih-emin> δεν παίζονται
<salih-emin> ....
<Anoniem4l> egw padws twra pou mphka me firefox den crashara :D
<salih-emin> kane mia anazitisi gia domain
<salih-emin> kai dew an pagwnei
<Anoniem4l> http://puu.sh/htLER/abf14527c6.png
<Anoniem4l> alla to kana apo winshit OS
<diogenis> kalispera se olous xriazome tin voi8ia sas
<diogenis> mpori kapios ,kapia na me voi8isi ?
<diogenis> kanenas ?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2581-1: NetworkManager vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2581-1/>
<talos-mintgr> Mint ρε!!!
<talos-mintgr> http://www.newstelly.com/underwear-patch-make-farts-smell-like-mint/
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<kerato> hi
<xeirwn> asxoleitai mipws kapoios apo edw me elementary os ?
<talos-mintgr> το ειχα βάλει πριν 2(?) χρόνια
<xeirwn> oups sorry talos-mintgr ....elipsa ligo
<xeirwn> molis ex8es ema8a oti h nea version egine sta8erh
<xeirwn> re paidia uparxei kapoios odhgos kapou, gia to pws douleuei akribws o Gala windows manager ?
<adsioros> Geia sas
<talos-mintgr> αωε
<adsioros> sorry akoma den rithmisa tin glosa
<adsioros> Γεια σας λοιπον
<adsioros> εχω ενα θέμα με τα καινουργια ubuntu
<adsioros> μπορει καποιοσ να με βοηθησει να εγκταταστησω το bumblebee η το prime?
<adsioros> ?
<adsioros> δεν μπορω να βρω κανενα tutorial για τα 15,04
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-29
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327370#p327370> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Συνάντηση χρηστών Blender στο Hackerspace Αθηνών <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327313#p327313> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - ΑνακοινώσÎ
<Anoniem4l> ahahahahah pc_magas kai oi duo sto ##php na vroume voithia
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, Ase exw 8ema me tin exec
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
<Anoniem4l> kalisperes
<pc_magas> Ti kaneis?
<pc_magas> Εωγαλεσ άκρη με την mysql?
<pc_magas> Έβγαλες*
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: nai, eftege oti ekana 301 (permanent) redirection kai oxi 302 (temporary)
<Anoniem4l> kai to browser cache ta ekane soupa
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, εγώ πάλι προσπαθούσα να κάνω το ppt σε εικόνες
<pc_magas> αλλα το έκανα πρώτα σε .pdf
<Anoniem4l> :D
<pc_magas> Και ρτο πρώτο step δεν εκτελούταν με τον χρήστη www-data
<pc_magas> to*
<pc_magas> που εκτελείτε το php script.
<pc_magas> Magkes leei oti to .NET vgike se linux
<pc_magas> Alla to Licence me xalaei....
<pc_magas> San tin GPL tpt allo
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα στο room.
<talos-mintgr> Καλησπέρα
<talos-mintgr> ρε παιδια για δειτε στο 1:20 εδώ
<talos-mintgr> 1:30
<talos-mintgr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GrFiVrJnbs#t=81
<talos-mintgr> Δεν σας μοιάζει με software για επιστοπιση waffers?
<talos-mintgr> Exei to mega παράρτημα που φτιάχνει επεξεργαστές?
<Anoniem4l> talos-mintgr: lol mega + CPU?
<Black_Horseman> mega CPU
<talos-mintgr> Maga M(P)U
<kilon> mega M.O.U
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-30
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327467#p327467>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327473#p327473>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2590-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2590-1/> || USN-2589-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2589-1/> || USN-2588-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2588-1/> || USN-2587-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2587-1/> || USN-2586-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability <http://www.u
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2591-1: curl vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2591-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327488#p327488>
<tinsfor> γεια σασ παιδια
<Anoniem4l> geia sou tinsfor
<tinsfor> mia erotisoyla ena ubuntu 14.4.2
<Anoniem4l> an kserw tha se voithisw
<tinsfor> kai exw karta grafikon amd r7 260x kai molis kanw egatastasi toys driver amd catalyst den ksekinah kan pagoni
<tinsfor> bebea apo terminal toys ksana bgazw pali apla den mporw na parw oli tin dinami tis kartas grafikon
<harispc> Δοκίμασε από τις ρυθμίσεις συστήματος>λογισμικό> οδηγοι καρτας γραφικων να το κανεις απο εκει
<tinsfor> apo ekei epilego toys px amd kai den toys perni to kanh akyro
<harispc> τι εννοεις ακυρο?
<tinsfor> ekei moy bgazi 3 epiloges toys x.org kai meta ales 2 epiloges tis amd pataw stin epiogi amd pataw efarmogi alagon kai ksana girnah ekei poy itan xoris na katebasi tpt ktlp
<harispc> δοκιμασε και τις δυο της AMD
<tinsfor> to dokimasa kai tpt kai paw apo apo to kentro logizmikoy grafw ati moy bgazi to paketo na to katebasw pataw egatastasi kai leei Αυτό το σφάλμα μπορεί να προκλήθηκε από αναγκαία πρόσθετα πακέτα λογισμικού που είτε λείπουν είτε δεν μπορούν να εγκατασταθούν. Επιπλέον μπορεί να υπάρχει σύγκρουση 
<tinsfor> kai leptomeries Τα ακόλουθα πακέτα έχουν ανεπίλυτες εξαρτήσεις:  fglrx: Depends: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.4) αλλά το 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4 πρόκειται να εγκατασταθεί        Depends: xorg-video-abi-15 αλλά είναι ένα εικονικό πακέτο
<Anoniem4l> genika ta amd driver sta linux einai berdema
<Anoniem4l> dokimases na valeis fglrx?
<tinsfor> mpika sto site tis amd kai moy dini driver gia ubuntu 14.4 ala molis toys pernaw  kani reboot kai den ksekina to pc
<tinsfor> ayto oxi den to dokimasa
<tinsfor> fglrx 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2  to exei leei mesa sto paketo  tis amd den to perni
<Anoniem4l> aposo kserw, h tha pareis tous driver apo to site tis amd pou den einai free software, h tha valeis to open-source fglrx
<Anoniem4l> autes tis 2 epiloges exeis
<tinsfor> tha to psaksw eyxaristo poly :D
<Anoniem4l> np
<harispc> sudo apt-get install fglrx λογικα θα το βαλει
<tinsfor> ok to dokimazw
<tinsfor> Κατασκευή Δένδρου Εξαρτήσεων                   Ανάγνωση περιγραφής της τρέχουσας κατάσταση... Ολοκληρώθηκε Μερικά πακέτα είναι αδύνατον να εγκατασταθούν. Αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι δημιουργήσατε μια απίθανη κατάσταση ή αν χρησιμοποιείτε την
<geothom230> http://askubuntu.com/questions/591556/ubuntu-14-04-amd-14-6-driver-issue-r7-260x
<geothom230> des kai ayto ama mporei na voithisei tin katastasi
<tinsfor> ayto ekana  prin
<harispc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<harispc> Δες το Ινσταλλινγ Via the command line
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
<harispc> hi pc_magas
<pc_magas> Τι κάνετε?
<harispc> Παντως ο propiertary για την καρτα γραφικων ειναι στο http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/linux-amd-catalyst-14.6-beta-v1.0-jul11.zip εχει μονο beta ως στιγμης
<harispc> βασικα στο http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Latest-LINUX-Beta-Driver.aspx
<harispc> @pc_magas για καρτα γραφικων
<pc_magas> harispc, δοκιμάζεις driver?
<harispc> οχι εγω ο @γεοτηομ230
<harispc> Και τυο δινουμε links
<harispc> Βγηκε το VS 2015 Code for Linux
<harispc> VS gia Linux kala akoute
<harispc> https://code.visualstudio.com/Download
<pc_magas> harispc, τα εμαθα αλλά στο site διάβασα και την άδεια χρήσης
<harispc> Δεν ειναι και κατι τρομερο
<pc_magas> harispc, αν εξαιρέσεις το αναλέητο drifting και το europop να παιζει απο πίσω όχι.
<pc_magas> Αλλά από καγκουρίστικη ματιά είναι.
<harispc> to europop entaxei den einai kai poly tromero
<harispc> to drifting ειναι τυπικο με τα ΜS Products
<harispc> Αλλα εχω x86 Linux το εβαλα σε Windows 7 δεν εχει compilers για VB.NET, C++, ktl εχει μονο για λιγες web languages και για C#. ειναι πολυ φτωχο
<pc_magas> harispc, για drifting προοριζόταν για άλλο κανάλι σε άλλο δίκτυο ☹
<harispc> Ειναι Preview μαλλον για αυτο. Να υποθεσω πως στην final θα το βγαλουν
<harispc> βασικα θα το βαλουν ως προεραιτικο
<pc_magas> harispc, αλλα αν δεν δω κάτι που να λέει GPL Licence η MIT κάτι κοντά σε GPL τότε δεν το βάζω.
<harispc> Η λεξη Micro$oft και GPL δεν γινεται να ειναι στην ιδια προταση
<harispc> Το Mono ειναι πολυ καλυτερο παντως
<pc_magas> harispc, αλλά .NET περιβάλλον για web services τρέχει μόνο σε Win προς το παρόν
<harispc> Ναι
<harispc> Παντως φιλοδοξη η προσπαθια της M$ να φτιαξει ενα "devenv" για Linux και ας μην ειναι πληρης
<pc_magas> Άμα βγει για linux και το .NET (που το προορίζουν) πιστεύω θα αυξηθεί και τα μηχανάκια που θα τρέχουν Linux.
<harispc> Θα βγει για Linux
<pc_magas> Γιατί είναι ποιο οικονομικά να έχεις VPS με Linux
<harispc> Ετσι λενε τουλαχιστων
<harispc> Αν βγει .NET for Linux τοτε η συμβαγτοτητα apps gia linux θα αυξηθει
<geothom230> min peftete stin pagida tis m$
<Anoniem4l> ^
<Anoniem4l> episis kati akousa oti paizei to windows 10 na dexete apps apo android kai ios
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, Ε πρέπει για να μπορεί να είναι ανταγωνιστική.
<harispc> τα win10 θα αποτυχουν χαλια ειναι σαν τα 8 με ενα start meni
<harispc> Τα 7 και τα ΧΡ ειναι τα μονα καλα windows
<pc_magas> harispc, μέχρι να λείξει το Support ήδη τα XP είναι Depricated.
<harispc> το ξερω
<harispc> τα 8,8.1,10,11,12,13,14... θα ειναι αποτυχιες
<pc_magas> Και οποιος τα έχει και τρέχει παάνω σε δίκτυο το pc είναι λίγο σαν την Κυρια στο φανάρι με την μίνη φούστα και τις Ζαρντιέρες στισ 3 η ώρα τα χαράματα.
<harispc> Σε servers οποιος εχει win ειναι καμμενος
<pc_magas> harispc, why? Αλλά για .ΝΕΤ θες.
<harispc> σιγα το .net παντως, το linux σε server εχει πολυ καλυτερα πραγματα
<geothom230> i m$ einai o megalyteros lystis patenton software alla exei to megalytero stolo dikigoron gia poinikes dioxeis diladi den axizei mia i m$
<pc_magas> harispc, Nodejs
<harispc> Αλλα τα win δεν ειναι reliable αρκετα για servers και αυτο ειναι το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα
<pc_magas> geothom230, η Google?
<harispc> η Google Linux trexei stous server ths
<pc_magas> KAi den έχει και αυτή στόλο δικηγόρων?
<harispc> MS, Google εχουν
<harispc> και οι δυο για τους λογους τους
<geothom230> oxi opos i M$
<pc_magas> Αλλα η google κάνει και λίγο foss contribution
<geothom230> i google einai o efialtis tou linux
<harispc> η google δεν ειναι και τοσο εφιαλτηξς το lin
<geothom230> tha to deite mellontika
<harispc> καθως στους server της Linxu τρεχει και το ChromeOS/Android στο Lin βασισμενο ειναι
<pc_magas> geothom230, logo Blobing?
<geothom230> imoun prin dyo meineis palo alto se seminario cisco kai ematha polla apo tin silicon valley
<pc_magas> Με propriatery λογισμικό
<geothom230> tha erthoun efialtika pragmata
<pc_magas> geothom230, :O :O :O
<harispc> Θυμαμε καποτε ενα ωραιο αρθρο για το Android 3.1 (τοτε) σε ενα LinuxInside
<geothom230> monon to unix/linux tha epizisoun
<harispc> Αυτο το Linux Inside ειχε και ενα αρθρο για την Canonical και το OpenCore
<pc_magas> geothom230, λογο ότι βασίζεται σε ανοικτή κοινότητα και είναι μαι κοινή πλατφόρμα που ο καθένας μπορεί να χτίσει.
<geothom230> exei ena mistiko i azure alla kai ta kolowindows 10 signomi gia tin ekfrasi giati mou tin deinei ayti i etairia
<harispc> Τα 10 ειναι %$^*^%%^%^&#
<harispc> ειναι τα 8 με ενα startmenu και κατι νεες μ*^%*
<geothom230> minite stis ideologikes apopsis tou sympanthitikou unix linux tha deite kai den tha xasete
<pc_magas> harispc, το κακαό ξέρεις ποιο θα είναι όσοι έχουν Win μπορεί να μην έχουν και Linux.
<harispc> Οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες των win δεν ξερουν τι ειναι "το linux"
<harispc> Η νομιζουν πως Linux ειναι μονο εντολες
<tinsfor> egw pantos apo linux ubuntu kai centos server poy exw edw kai mia 5etia eimai yper eyxaristimenos
<tinsfor> 180 meres uptime kai kanena problima
<harispc> τα win πανω απο 25 μερες uptime δεν τα πας ακομη και τα 7
<pc_magas> Αν και τώρα που βγήκε ο κράχτης και η Canonical έχει κάνει κάποιες λάθος επιλογές.
<geothom230> to android kai kathe chrome etc... miso kleisto kodika exei kai trexei se pyrina tou linux
<pc_magas> tinsfor, πςσ κάνεις kernel update?
<tinsfor> ekana twra teleytea genika eixa 12.4 kai to ekana 14.4
<harispc> το kbuntu 15.04 εχει πολλα bugs (asxeto)
<geothom230> ena itan to oraiotero unix/linux sun microsystem Sun Solaris
<pc_magas> geothom230, Πλέον το blob επικρατεί
<tinsfor> anikw sto iwmn asirmato diktio hmathias kai egw exw toys server site ktlp
<geothom230> pc_magas:ti einai to blob
<harispc> ασχετο: Στην Ελλαδα στο δημοσιο ολοι οι υπολογιστες τωρα τρεχουν κατι ΧΡ με SP2 χωρις ΑV (σχεδων ολοι)
<pc_magas> geothom230, παίρνεις ένα ελέυθερο κομμάτι κώδικα και τον καβουργίζεις με propriatery κώδικα και το σερβίρεις.
<pc_magas> καβουρδίζεις*
<harispc> Ενταξει, το να βαζεις λιγο propiertary δνε ειναι κακο με την λογικη πως ο αρχαριος θα το θελει
<harispc> ο αρχαριος θεωρει το flashplayer, mp3 playback, graphicscard drivers δεδωμενα
<geothom230> tespa i epilogi einai ston aplo xristi
<harispc> γενικα το ubuntu/mint τον απλο χρηστη στοχοποιουν κυριως
<geothom230> nai
<pc_magas> Αλλα το ANdroiδ εκεί το propriatery πάει και έρχεται.
<harispc> Το Debian/Slackware/Arch κτλ στον ποιο προχωριμενο
<tinsfor> kai to webmin bohthah para poli sta server gia aploys xristes
<harispc> Στο Android τωρα, το core os ειναι open source, αλλα ολα τα apps (μεχρι και μερικα της google) einai closed soruce
<pc_magas> Ουσιαστικά χάνεται η ουσία της ελευθερίας του λογισμικού.
<pc_magas> Αλλά πάλι σε Androiod έχεις επιλογές για ROM ;)
<harispc> και στο linux exeiw epiloges gia Arch ;)
<geothom230> den yparxei eleutheria yparxei to kerdos$
<harispc> sthn M$ eleytheria exeis periorismenh
<pc_magas> harispc, υπάρχουν και χειρότερα Apple.
<geothom230> diktaotoria exei i M$
<harispc> Η M$ δεν ειναι εντελως closed
<pc_magas> geothom230, γιατί η Apple τι είναι
<pc_magas> ?
<geothom230> nai symfono kai gia tin apple
<geothom230> i M$ einai entelos closed
<harispc> οχι εντελως
<pc_magas> Αν και το CUPS πάλι της apple είναι ;)
<harispc> Καθως τμπορεις να φτιαξεις προγραμμα για win χωρις αδεια της MS
<geothom230> na xereis oti kai sto linux mporeis na pouliseis
<harispc> to suse linux kai to red hat auto kanoun
<geothom230> kai se ligo kai to ubuntu
<geothom230> mellontika
<geothom230> to mono pou tha minei einai to DEBIAN
<harispc> Δεν πιστευω (τουλαχιστων ακομη)
<harispc> Το Mint ειναι καλυτερο για αρχαριο απο το Ubu παντως
<pc_magas> Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο στην Ελλάδα λιγο απεχθάνονται να παράξουν ελεύθερο λογισμικ/ό
<geothom230> to mint to goustaro kai ego
<harispc> στην ελλαδα οχι μονο να παραξουν, αλλα και να το δοκιμασουν
<harispc> Στο σχολειο μας φορτωσα σε 2 υπολογιστες Mint μαζι με windows και σε ενα παλιο Lubuntu
<pc_magas> harispc, δεν έχεις και άδικο λόγο ότι στην πρακτική τρίβαν τα μάτια στους και πίναν νερό για το dreamweaver.
<pc_magas> (t;vra gel;ate)
<pc_magas> (τώρα γελατε)*
<pc_magas> εω το σιχαινόμουνα
<harispc> Οι περισσοτεροι νομιζουν πως το Linux einai ena terminal ή αλλοι δεν ξερονυ οτι υπαρχει καν
<pc_magas> harispc, χωρς να ξέρουν ότι μπορούν να πουν Δώτα τον ϋψιστο που το linux έχει ΚΑΙ terminal.
<harispc> καταρχας λενε TA Linux
<pc_magas> Για κάποιο λόγο έχει επικτατήσει ο πλυθιντικός σε OS.
<pc_magas> Μάλλον λόγο ότι είναι συνήθειο που λέγαν Τα Windows.
<harispc> Οπως λεμε τα παραθυρα του σπιτιου
<harispc> ετσι και τα windows του υπολογιστη :P
<pc_magas> harispc, και ιδού που κολλάει το Marketing. Η λέξη Windows είναι Πλυθιντικός γι αυτό λες Τα.
<harispc> το ξερω
<pc_magas> Αλλά λόγο ότι υπάρχουν πολλά Distros έξι έχει επικρατείσει να λέμε τα Linux.
<pc_magas> Και όχι το λόγο ότι οπ Kernel είναι ένας.
<harispc> Για να γινει το Linux πιο γνωστο πρεπει οι ΟΕΜ να το προεγκαθηστουν
<harispc> Με τα windows 10 το αλλο τωρα που θα κανουν lock τον bootloader
<pc_magas> harispc, για να μαζέψουν τον ανταγωνισμό.
<harispc> Και ο ΙΕ να βασιλευει στους browsers λογω του οτι ειναι προεπιλογη των ςιν
<pc_magas> Αν δεν μπορείς να βάλεις άλλο Os θα μείνεις σε αυτό.
<harispc> λογικο
<harispc> Αν και βεβαια το ubuntu/mint υποστηριζουν το secure boot
<pc_magas> harispc, μέχρι να βάλεις Ψρομε.
<pc_magas> Crome*
<harispc> και ο σπαρταν η νεα μ&&^ τους
<harispc> hi again pc_magas
<pc_magas> harispc, και παλει γεια.
<pc_magas> Και έχω νέα να σας πω.
<pc_magas> ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ αφάνταστα.
<harispc> Ας σε ξεβαρεσουμε :P
<harispc> Κανε φορματ τα παντα :P
<harispc> Θα ξεβαρεθεις :P
<pc_magas> harispc, hahahah υπάρχει και η λύση του να κλείσω τα πάντα και να βγώ βόλτα αλλα είναι αργά.
<pc_magas> ΚΑι γι αυτό γεια σας
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-01
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327515#p327515>
<niko00> geia
<niko00> hi
<Anoniem4l> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-02
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327515#p327515> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Συνάντηση χρηστών Blender στο Hackerspace Αθηνών <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327313#p327313> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - ΑνακοινώσÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Το Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet είναι εδώ <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/23-04-15/%CF%84%CE%BF-ubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B5%CE%B4%CF%8E> || Το Ubuntu 14.04.2 είναι διαθέσιμο <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/21-02-15/%CF%84%CE%BF-ubuntu-14042-%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%B8%CE%AD%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%BF> || Flash sale για το κινητό bq 
<harispc> Hi
<harispc> Εχει κανεις σας δοκιμασει το Debian 8?
<kerato> afti trexoume edw kai poly kairo hari
<harispc> Really? Πρεπει να κανω upgrade επειγοντος :P
<harispc> Debian 7 ειμαι ακομη ...
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα στο room
<kerato> hi
<kerato> pame gia to stretch twra
<kerato> harispc : giati epeigontws? laxtarhses na deis to systemd?
<harispc> barethika ta outofdate softwares
<harispc> Εχώ και Ubuntu 14.04 αλλά εντάξει
<harispc> Τι ΟSes εχεις εγκατεστημετα @kerato?
<kerato> debian debian kai debian
<harispc> Μονο Δεβιαν?
<NikTh> harispc: Δεν χρειάζεται το @ για να κάνεις ping εδώ :P
<NikTh> kerato: πέρασες σε Jessie ;
<kerato> testing exw, so nai
<harispc> Το Jesse βγηκε kerato
<NikTh> sources.list απευθείας σε testing ; χωρίς branch;
<kerato> :)
<harispc> Βγηκε Stable κανονικα το Jessie και σκευτομαι να το βαλω... Βαρεθηκα λιγακι το Deb7
<harispc> Σήμερα μάλλον θα το βάλω και το Debian 8 μάλλον θα βρω χρόνο. Τώρα είμαι Windows (ζητώ συγνώμη για την αμαρτιά μου ..... αλλά ήθελα λιγάκι VisualStudio2005)
<harispc> @kerato τι DE?
<kerato> mate
<harispc> Εγω στο Deb 7 μου εχω Mate και GNOME 3
<harispc> Αλλα τα εχω κανει σαλατα εκει περα
<harispc> Επικρατει dependency hell εχω να μπω Debian 5 μέρες περίπου πάντως. Τώρα φτιάχνω ένα blog..
<harispc> www.harispc.wordpress.com καινουργιο ειναι
<kerato> well good luck
<harispc> ξαναμπες
<harispc> τωρα το εφτιαξα καλυτερα
<kerato> ok
<harispc> Θα βαλω και guides for linux etc, so check it daily
<harispc> Egrapsa to proto mou post sto blog m
<geothom230> harispc:pes mou pos to ekanes sto wordpress giati thelo kai egw na kano
<harispc> wordpress.com
<harispc> Ειναι δωρεαν
<harispc> Κανεις ενα registration
<harispc> Sorry για την καθυστερηση
<geothom230> den peirazei
<geothom230> apla meta to registration oi rytmiseis einai eykoles gia to stisimo
<geothom230> esi ekanes blog i istoselida
<geothom230> ?
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<talos-mintgr> Kalispera
<harispc> blog
<harispc> αλλα και ιστοσελιδα μπορει να κανει καποιος
<harispc> για το geothom230 αυτα Επισης δεν εχει νοημα αν κανεις bloig ή ιστοσελιδα το ιδιο ειναι το αποτελεσμα
<geothom230> thanx
<harispc> τπτ
<harispc> Πηγαινε wordpress.com κανε εγγραφη και θα φτιαξεις το blog σου
<harispc> Επίσης, να φτιάξεις και το προφιλ σου για να φαίνεται ωραίο στο blog σου (θα το κάνεις: http://oi57.tinypic.com/2laxxxh.jpg)
<geothom230> mesa stin ebdomada tha to kano giati 3 meres tha eimai ektos ellados
<geothom230> pantos debianista thanx #again#
<harispc> Hi guys!
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-03
<harispc> Hi guys
<harispc> What's up?
<harispc> nothing?????
<kerato> hi
<harispc> hi
<harispc> Σήμερα βάζω Debian 8 :3
<harispc> Απο πότε @kerato ασχολησε με το Linux>
<kerato> apo to 2003 peripou
<kerato> esy hari
<harispc_> i am back again
<harispc> What's up
<harispc> @geothom230, έφτιαξες το site που ελεγες?
<geothom230> oxi akoma file mou
<harispc> οκ πηγαινε στο wordpress.com ειναι απλο ευτυχως και δωρεαν
<geothom230> afou einai open source
<geothom230> gia beginners einai dorean alla gia kati professional thelei hosting kai alla
<harispc> στο wordpress.com είναι δωρεαν καιδ εν ειναι ηοστινγ
<harispc> Ειναι μαι ειδικη εκδοση του που ειναι τυπου blogger και δεν χρειαζεσαι hosting κτλ. Και η δωρεαν εκδοση εχει πολλα ωραια πραγματα
<geothom230> tha to dokimaso kai ama kolliso se tpt tote tha se enoxlisw
<harispc> οκ
<kmantzou> Καλησπέρα σας.
<geothom230> kalos tone kai as argises....
<geothom230> ....plaka kanw
<NikTh> Αν θέλεις κάτι επαγγελματικό τότε πας στις γνωστές λύσεις. VPS, hosting..κλπ. Δες π.χ. https://www.digitalocean.com/ ή άλλα παρόμοια.
<kilon> όντως άργησε πολύ
<NikTh> Έχω χτυπήσει: 83.0°C  :P
<kilon> ριξε και ενα αυγουλάκι απο πάνω και είσαι βασιλιά
<kilon> εγοω αυτό χρησιμοποίησα για ένα χρόνο https://www.linode.com/
<kilon> αρκετα καλό
<NikTh> Πόσο πάει το μαλί kilon ;
<kilon> νομίζω ένα 200 ευρο το χρόνο
<kilon> αν και βλεπω έχουν και πακετο με 120 τώρα
<kilon> αλλά μου το πρότεινε ένα φίλος επαγγελματίας
<NikTh> Καλή φάση είναι , κάποια στιγμή θα ασχοληθώ αρκεί να βρω χρόνο. Οι τιμές βλέπω είναι όπως το DigitalOcean, χρεώνει ανά ώρα.
* NikTh changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org | Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.04.2 Trusty Tahr | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<NikTh> kilon: Στην συνάντηση για τον Blender θα κάνετε κάποιο demo για video editing ;
<harispc> ηι
<harispc> Ποσα oC εισαι NikTH τωρα? :P
<NikTh> harispc:  85.0°C :)
<NikTh> Πάνω από τους 90 θα σβήσει, νομίζω :P
<harispc> egv exo ftasei kai 100 :P
<harispc> Πριν λιγο
<harispc> 100oC :P
<harispc> τωρα 58oC παντωες
<NikTh> Τι έκανες και έφατσε 100 ;
<harispc> Το ζωρισα και εφτασε 100oC
<harispc> video decoding
<NikTh> Με ποιο πρόγραμμα, θυμάσαι;
<harispc> encoding βασικα σε MovieMaker σε Windows ενω συγχρονος εγραφα DVD
<NikTh> Επεξεγραστής; Intel ;
<harispc> Ναι
<harispc> Toshiba Satellite A300-1mm
<harispc> Ειναι το PC
<NikTh> Και δεν έσβησε στους 100 ;
<harispc> oxi
<NikTh> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι Intel έχουν προστασία από υπερθέρμανση και μόλις ξεπεραστεί η critical value για την θερμοκρασία σβήνει ο υπολογιστής.
<harispc> για κατι seconds htan 100
<harispc> Εχουν
<harispc> αλλα τοτε δεν εσβησε
<harispc> μετα δουλευε συνεχεια 95-99οC
<NikTh> Εν αντιθέσει με τους AMD που μπορούν να δουλεύουν μέχρι να πάρουν φωτιά :P
<harispc> :P
<harispc> Τι PC exeis @NikTh?
<NikTh> Αυτό που είμαι τώρα είναι ένα Laptop Acer ψιλο-παλιό. (Intel i3 πρώτης γενιάς).
<NikTh> Και χτίζω έναν πυρήνα (δοκιμή) και γι' αυτό.. την "έχει ακούσει" λίγο :P
<kilon> NikTh: den ksero, allo to video editing toy blender den einai toso kalo
<harispc> Εμενα εχει σβησει 5-6 φορες
<kilon> den organono ego to event aplos symetexo os theatis
<harispc> Τι OSes εχεις @NikTh?
<NikTh> kilon: Θεατής; Εσύ δεν γράφεις κώδικα για το blender ; :P Τι θεατής ;
<NikTh> harispc: Διάφορα. Ubuntu 14.04 / 15.04 , Kubuntu 15.04  / Debian 8.0 / Fedora 22 / Arch / Windows 8.1 / Windows 10 ..
<NikTh> Σε 3 υπολογιστές όλα αυτά βέβαια, οχι σε έναν :P
<harispc> leo kai ego
<NikTh> ή για να το πω καλύτερα σε 5 δίσκους. :)
<harispc> lel
<harispc> Εγώ έχω Windows 7 Pro 32bit / Ubuntu 14.04 / Debian 7 (θα γινει συντομα 8) και θα βαλω Fedora
<harispc> Εχω βασικα 2 PCs: Ενα παλιο Fujitsu Siemens Amilo D7850 με 512ΜΒ RAM που εχω WinXP (για μια παλια βιντεοκαμερα που δεν εχει Drivers για νεοτερες εκδοσεις Windows, ουτε Linux) και Puppy Linux
<harispc> Και το Τοshiba Satellite A300-1mm που ειπα πριν τι εχει
<NikTh> Την κάνω για λίγο ..
 * NikTh πάει για μαμ
<harispc> Eγώ τώρα επέρστρεψα
<harispc> Κατεβαζω το .iso του Debian 8 :3
<harispc> Hi guys again is there anything up?
<harispc> Βαριεμαι οσο περιμενω να γραφτει .iso του Debian 8 σε δισκακι............
<harispc> Verifying disk.... και βαριεμαι
<harispc> Ετοιμο το Disk. Going to isntall Debian 8!
<harispc> Hi (from Debian 8 LiveCD)
<NikTh> harispc: GNOME ;
<harispc> Hi again from my new Debian 8!
<DaFFyNaSH> kalispera
<DaFFyNaSH> kapoios edw na voithisei enan new?
<harispc> Hi guys
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<xeirwn> exete kapoio 8ema mipws ?
<sav> geia sas
<sav> einai kapoios edw na me voithisei se kati?
<talos-mintgr> Eine kapoioi
<sav> eimai arxarios
<Anoniem4l> !help
<lubotu3> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<sav> kai ekana egkatastasi to ubuntu sto pc mou se 2o skliro, enw ston 1o exw ta win7
<sav> alla eixa epileksei na egkatastathei to grub ston prwto skliro
<sav> otan bootare to pc mou evgaze 4 epiloges, live xrisi, install, install OEM kai kati gia check arxeiwn
<talos-mintgr> vgale to CD apo to drive :P
<sav> lol eimai xazos
<sav> usb btw
<sav> twra distixws ksekinisa 2o install
<talos-mintgr> Kalo eine na alakseis to BIOS
<talos-mintgr> Mikro to kako
<sav> k evala to grub na paei sto sdb
<sav> na kanw pisw k na to allaksw?
<talos-mintgr> Kalo eine gia arxario
<talos-mintgr> Prosekse mono min kaneis mantara tus diskus/partition
<talos-mintgr> Φτιαχνει ευκολα, αλλά μιας και ειναι νεα εγκατάσταση ...
<sav> oxi oxi, exw kanei ena part swap kai ta upoloipa ekna ext4 journal sto /
<sav> opote vazw grub sto sda?
<talos-mintgr> Εκει που θα βαλεις το BIOS συνηθως στο sda
<talos-mintgr> Επισης καλό ειναι να εχεις χωριστο /home
<sav> proxwrisa kai den mporw na paw ekei pisw :/
<sav> na ksekinisw apo tin arxi les?
<talos-mintgr> Ξα σου
<sav> ?
<sav> δεν σε καταλαβα :P
<talos-mintgr> Εξα = Εξουσια
<sav> αν κανω suspend μπορω να ξεκινησω απο την αρχη;
<talos-mintgr> Μπορεις να πατησεις το reset και να ξεκινήσεις. Απλά θα πρεπει να προσεξεις με τις κατατμήσεις
<talos-mintgr> Αλλίως δεν πειράζει
<sav> ωραια, μου προτεινεις να κανω 3ο παρτ για το /home δηλαδή;
<Anoniem4l> sav: mesa sto / einai to /home
<Anoniem4l> h riza tou home einai to /
<sav> ναι, απλα ο φιλος μου προτεινε να κανω ξεχωριστό παρτ για το home
<sav> αν καταλαβα καλα
<talos-mintgr> Αν εχεις χωριστο /home αναβαθμίσεις διανομής/αλλές διανομες ειναι ευκολοτερο να γίνουν
<sav> σας εχω ζαλισει αλλα θα κανω αλλη μια ερωτηση
<talos-mintgr> (η αν τα σκατώσεις)
<talos-mintgr> Απλα περνας το συστημα απο την αρχή και έχεις ανεγκιχτα αρχεια/ρυθμίσεις
<sav> ειμαι στο σημειο που τσεκαρεις "ληψη ενημερωσεων μπλμπλα" και ενω εχω συνδεμενο το καλωδιο του ethernet
<sav> μου λεει πως δεν είμαι συνδεδεμενος
<talos-mintgr> αναβει το λαμπακι στο ρουτερ?
<sav> πριν δοκιμασα να βαλω manual τις ip κτλ αλλα και παλι δεν αλλαξε κατι
<sav> μισο να παω να δω
<sav> το λαμπακι του eth ennoeis?
<talos-mintgr> Ναι
<talos-mintgr> Η στον ρουτερ η στον υπολογιστη
<sav> ναι
<sav> και το λαμπακι του καλωδιου και το μπροστα
<sav> και στο pc το λαμπακι του καλωδιου
<talos-mintgr> Δωσε σε ενα τερματικο την εντολη
<talos-mintgr> ιπ αδδρ
<talos-mintgr> ip addr
<sav> μισο
<sav> ctrl alt T ?
<sav> με το πληκτρολογιο οθονης δεν ανοιγει
<sav> και τα 2 πληκτρολογια που εχω δεν τα αναγνωριζει
<talos-mintgr> Apo to menu (δεν εχω ιδεα απο ubuntu)
<sav> μπα
<talos-mintgr> Anoije ena termatiko
<sav> τελικα καταφερα να δουλεψει το ενα keyboard
<sav> ουτε με ctrl alt T
<sav> δεν μου ανοιγει τερματικο
<Anoniem4l> sav: ti vlepeis auth ti stigmh?
<Anoniem4l> den sou diavazei to ethernet mesa stin egkatastash?
<sav> οχι
<sav> και ουτε τις περισοτερες usb συσκευες
<sav> εκτος απο 2 θυρες
<sav> δλδ οτι βαζω σε αυτες τις 2 τα βλεπει τα υπολοιπα οχι
<talos-mintgr> Eine mipos kapoies USB2 kai kapoies USB3 ?
<sav> ναι
<sav> εχω το usb με το ubuntu σε μια usb3
<sav> και μονο η διπλανη που ειναι 3 "λειτουργει'
<talos-mintgr> Ανοιξε θεμα για αυτο στο φορουμ
<sav> θα το κανω
<sav> τερματικο τωρα πως μπορω να ανοιξω;
<sav> ειμαι στην οθονη εγκαταστασης στο σημειο "προετοιμασια εγκαταστασης του ubuntu"
<sav> den einai i mera mou simera, pragmatika...
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-02
<omgbbqwtf> Ti einai auto to asteio me to Hanna Montana
<omgbbqwtf> Linux,..
<dorei> giati -gr kai oxi -el ?
<ee2455> dorei: Είναι εικονοκλάστες.
<dorei> wat?
<dorei> ma yparxei kai to -el apla kanei redirect edw
<dorei> kai anarwtiomoun giati oxi to anapodo, to -gr na kanei redirect sto -el
<dorei> basika analoga
<dorei> an to kanali yponoei thn xwra, tote ein swsto to -gr
<dorei> an omws yponoei thn glwssa, tote nomizw oti to -el 8a htan swstotero
<ee2455> Can the one exist without the other? Αν υπονοεί τη χώρα, τότε η γλώσσα εξυπακούεται. Αν υπονοεί τη γλώσσα, τότε η χώρα θα είναι η Ελλάδα γιατί κανείς άλλος δεν ασχολείται με τα ελληνικά...
<dorei> den isxiei auto poy les
<ee2455> It does so!
<dorei> https://docs.google.com/gview?url=http://www.greeklanguage.gr/certification/sites/greeklanguage.gr.certification/files/exetastika_kentra_2016_-_istoselida.xls
<dorei> lista me ola ta eksetastika kentra ston kosmo gia eksetaseis pistopoihshs gnwshs ths modernas ellhnikhs
<dorei> mexri kai sthn zimbabwe!!!
<ee2455> Πφφφφφχαχαχαχα!!!
<xeirwn_> kalispera paides
<iSlayWyverns> xeirwn_, ;)
<xeirwn_> parwn
<topmar> ?
<robopal> hi
<topmar> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-03
<robopal> μέρα
<robopal> θα σας πω το πρόβλημά μου
<robopal> όταν κάνουμε αντιγραφή από HDD σε HDD που είναι σε εξωτερικό κουτί (usb σύνδεση) δε θα έπρεπε να γίνεται με μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες μέσω του chip που έχει το case?
<robopal> από τη ταχύτητα αντιγραφής που μου κάνει report φαίνεται να ταξιδεύουν τα data μέσα από το usb στο pc και πίσω στο case
<robopal> πείτε κάτι
<robopal> :-(
<robopal> ορίστε ακούω Νταλάρα
<robopal> αυτά μου κάνετε
<ChrisGR> ela
<robopal> υπάρχει ζωή!
<robopal> :-*
<ChrisGR> :D
<ChrisGR> douleyoume kai diavazoume ti na kanoume
<robopal> απλά ήθελα να ακούσω άλλες εμπειρίες μήπως υπάρχει καλύτερο εξωτερικό κουτί για δίσκους
<ChrisGR> ti chip exei to case? ta case den exoun kanena chip mesa
<ChrisGR> enan adaptora exoun apo sata se usb
<robopal> έχει 2 sata δίσκους και έναν ελεγκτή
<ChrisGR> e o elenkths den kanei diafora se taxythta poio poly gia management einai kai kamia fora gia raid control
<robopal> usb2 είναι πιάνει μέχρι 34mbps data transfer pc <-> case
<ChrisGR> diafora tha deis mono ean epilekseis apo usb2 kai usb3
<ChrisGR> peta to kai pare usb3
<ChrisGR> :P
<robopal> ναι, αν και μάλλον θα πάω σε case με eth interface
<ChrisGR> ti thes na kaneis?
<ChrisGR> storage ?
<robopal> προς το παρόν ακόμα κάνω μικρή χρήση και το καθυστερώ, απλά τώρα μου έτυχε και παίρνω backups και αργεί
<robopal> ναι
<robopal> opa to matiasa kolise
<robopal> lol
<ChrisGR> hahaha
<robopal> omg
<ChrisGR> an einai na kaneis automated backups pisteyw me usb 2 eisai okay afou den tha eisai apo panw na perimeneis
<robopal> re file sou orkizomai
<robopal> to xaidepsa kai ksekolise
<robopal> LOL
<robopal> LOL
<ChrisGR> allh fora sfaliara dwstou
<ChrisGR> :p
<robopal> ποιος είπε ότι τα μηχανήματα δεν έχουν ψυχή
<robopal> δε το αλλάζω με τίποτα!
<robopal> χαχαα
<kerato> mallon otan evgales ton ntalara ksekolhse
<ChrisGR> hahahahah
<ChrisGR> to bernikomeno paizei na exei dikio
<ChrisGR> ntalaras einai kollhtikos
<robopal> haha παίζει και αυτό δε πρόσεξα πότε άλλαξε το track
<harispc> Hello guys
<xeirwn_> geia sas paides
<robopal> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-04
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<robopal> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRWrmT0ovPE
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-05
<robopal> καλημέρα
<salih-emin> καλημέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-06
<Tassos> καλησπέρα! :)
<xeirwn_> geia sou Tassos
<Tassos> xeirwn_: χαίρεται φίλε :)
<Tassos> έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς μήπως με δημιουργία deb αρχείων για ένα πρόγραμμα του ;
<Tassos> όχι τίποτα το τρελό.. σε απλό επίπεδο
<Tassos> διότι έχω τα εξής δύο προβλήματα
<Tassos> δε μπορώ να καταφέρω αμέσως μετά την εγκατάσταση ενός πακέτου να εκκινήσω κατευθείαν την εφαρμογή..
<dorei> giati na 8es na kaneis kati tetoio?
<dorei> ennoiologika den mou steketai kala, allo pragma to installation kai allo pragma to start tou app
<pc_magas> dorei, mporei na einai developer to atomo.
<Tassos> και το άλλο κουλό είναι, πως μετά από την εγκατάσταση όταν ξανά πατάω πάνω στο αρχείο deb και μου ανοίγει το ubuntu sofware center
<pc_magas> dorei, mporei sto deb na min setaretia kala
<dorei> a, psaxnei continious testing lyseis?
<pc_magas> dunno
<Tassos> με αυτη την εφαρμογή.. δε μου λέει απεγκατάσταση.. αλλά μου λέει "Επανεγκατάσταση".. μα καλά γιατί ; Δε βλέπει πως είναι εγκατεστημένο ;
<pc_magas> Tassos, pws legetai to paketaki pou ekanes>
<pc_magas> Tassos, pws legetai to paketaki pou ekanes?
<pc_magas> *
<Tassos> φιλοι μου thanks καταρχήν που έχετε όρεξη να το συζητήσουμε.. χαρά μου
<Tassos> μια μικρή εφαρμογή έχω κάνει.. απλώς θέλω μετά την εγκατάσταση να αρχίζει κιόλας... να μην παιδεύω τον χρήστη με το πως να πάει να την τρέξει
<Tassos> διότι από την επόμενη επανεκκίνηση του υπολογιστή του.. αρχίζει αυτόματα
<robopal> sto teleutaio vima pou kaneis to deb ti ekanes?
<Tassos> όμως θέλω να αρχίζει και μόλις τελειώσει η εγκατάσταση
<robopal> nai prepei me kapoio tropo na kaneis force update ti vash
<robopal> prepei na to leei kapoio guide auto, poio akolouthises?
<Tassos> εγώ αυτό προσπαθώ να το κάνω πηγαίνοντας στο αρχείο "postint" και γράφοντας :
<Tassos> python3 /opt/ceidArtasIndicator/src/AnnouncementsForCEID-Artas.py &
<Tassos> του λέω δηλαδή να εκτελέσει το αρχείο κώδικα... ( αν δε καταλαβαίνεται πείτε μου ). Κάνω κάτι λάθος ;
<dorei> exei ceid h arta? :O
<pc_magas> Tassos, ti vimata ekanes na dimiourgiseis to .deb dokimase na ksanapaketareis alla autin tin fora na to ektelei sto foreground (xwris to & sto telos)
<pc_magas> Ektos an einai gia background tote prepei na tin kaneis service
<Tassos> dorei: χαχαχα θέλει και λίγο χιούμορ η φάση  :P ;) xaxaax
<robopal> katse to .py ayto ti einai?
<robopal> to programma sou?
<Tassos> pc_magas: και γενικά...  το πρόγραμμα είναι ένα απλό indicator, σαν αυτά που υπάρχουν πάνω δεξιά στο ubuntu ( π.χ. ο φάκελος από τα e-mails )
<pc_magas> robopal, h afarmpogi pou ekane
<Tassos> είναι σε python γραμένο
<pc_magas> Tassos, ean to kaneis service/deamon http://askubuntu.com/questions/191709/how-to-run-a-program-as-a-service-silent?
<Tassos> θα σας την ανέβαζα ( βαισκά θα την ανεβάσω.. ετσι και αλλιώς )
<robopal> kai giati to trexeis amesws me to install?
<Tassos> pc_magas: δηλαδή λές πως το & ίσος κάνει την λαδιά; :P
<pc_magas> Sou lew kane 2 paketa A) ena na to trexeis sto foreground B) NA dokimasei na kanei to script daemon
<pc_magas> Tassos, isws
<robopal> auto pou leei o pc magas
<pc_magas> Tassos, kai des poio apo ta 2 sou paizei
<robopal> an thes na trexei sto background service kanto
<Tassos> για να δοκιμάσω....
<dorei> den exoun post_install hooks ta .deb arxeia? ta rpm exoun, gia ta deb den exw thn paramikrh idea
<pc_magas> Tassos, analwgws ti 8es
<pc_magas> kai ti paizei
<Tassos> και στο τερματικό όταν το τρέχω πολλές φορές βάζω το & στο τέλος.. ώστε να μη μου το δεσμεύει.. να το αφήνει να τρέχει...
<Tassos> :/ για για να δοκιμάσω και μια χωρίς το ερωτηματικό.. να δούμε... .
<Tassos> α! και το άλλο το χαζό και το κουλό ;
<pc_magas> Tassos, allo sto terminal allo na trexei kapou allou.
<Tassos> που δεν μου βγάζει έπειτα να το κάνω απεγκατάσταση ;
<pc_magas> Tassos, sokimase me to gdebi.
<robopal> giati de to exeis kanei add sto repository (local)
<Tassos> από το ubuntu software center μόνο "Επανεγκατάσταση" μου λέει μετά.. όχι "Απεγκατάσταση"
<robopal> auto nomizo
<robopal> de jerw eida grigora ena odigo
<pc_magas> robopal, poion?
<robopal> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<Tassos> για να το απεγκαθηστώ κάθε φορά τρέχω εγώ από τερματικό : sudo dpkg --remove --force-all ceid-artas-indicator-applet
<robopal> alla xrisimopoiei kapoia tools
<dorei> robopal: den 8a htan teleio to ubuntu an htan rpm based anti gia deb? xD
<robopal> no
<robopal> kai ta duo einai aksiologa :P
<robopal> de thimamai diafores/leptomeries
<robopal> exw na xrisimopoihsw rpm apo tin epoxi tou mandrake
<dorei> opensuse re moutro
<pc_magas> Tassos, dokimase me dpkg purge
<robopal> to opoio prepei na pw, oti eixa AGORASEI
<pc_magas> Tassos, dokimase me dpkg purge <onoma_paketou>
<Tassos> xaxa όχι ρε εντάξει αν ξέρει κανείς να κάνει σωστά τα deb files.. μια χαρά είναι :P τώρα δε ξέρω και πολλά όμως από rpm για να είμαι ειλικρινείς ώστε να πω περισσότερα...
<robopal> kai mou steilane mia cd thiki ifasmatini
<robopal> sigkinisis
<dorei> robopal: sto opensuse paizoun 2 relevant commands, to zypper kai to rpm, sta deb paizoun ena soro commands :S
<pc_magas> Tassos, tompoul poly kanto alias na min to grafeis synexeia
<pc_magas> ;)
<pc_magas> H des me gdebi
<pc_magas> ean sou paizei
<Tassos> χαχα pc_magas  , dorei  είναι πιο απλό δηλαδή το rpm?
<robopal> koita ta polla commands einai praktika gia scripts, nomizo auto einai kalo
<Tassos> πάντως παιδιά
<robopal> flexibility
<Tassos> όπως σας είπα το θέμα ΔΕΝ είναι το πως να το αφαιρέσω..
<Tassos> Με την εντολή από το τερματικό.. που σας είπα το αφαιρώ μια χαρά.. τέλια.. ;)
<pc_magas> Tassos, kai egw stin douleia ta poio syxna commands ta exw se alias
<pc_magas> px. Ajax Login me curl
<robopal> gia ton xristi vevaia, to kalitero einai to gui, na exei ena GUI interface na kanei ti douleia tou grigora
<Tassos> το ubuntu software center.. γιατί όμως δεν αναγνωρίζει να μου πει και το ίδιο να το κάνω απεγκατάσταση ;
<pc_magas> Tassos, ean 8imamai sou exoume pei oti den to anagnwrizei se local repository
<robopal> Tassos, exeis arxeio rules?
<Tassos> pc_magas: μα η εντολή έπειτα "sudo dpkg --remove --force-all ceid-artas-indicator-applet" , πως το βρίσκει αμέσως ;
<pc_magas> Tassos, xmmm
<Tassos> αλλά οκ τέλος πάντων... τι μπορώ να κάνω λοιπόν ώστε να το αναγνωρίζει ;
<pc_magas> robopal, na apanmtiseis tis erwtiseis tou robopal ☺
<pc_magas> se rwtise <robopal> Tassos, exeis arxeio rules?
<dorei> Tassos: fantazomai to dpkg kai to ubuntu software center exoun diaforetika configurations poy den einai synced
<Tassos> συγνώμη.. όχι δεν έχω αρχείο rule
<robopal> hm mallon de xreiazetai ki olas giati exeis script esu den einai binary apo source pou egine compile
<Tassos> κάτω από τον φάκελο DEBIAN υπάρχουν μονο τα εξής : control , postinst , prerm
<robopal> rixnw mia matia sto guide parallila
<Tassos> τίποτε άλλο.. είναι πολύ απλά όλα
<robopal> ok koitaw auti ti selida twra
<robopal> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/debian-dir-overview.html
<robopal> gia to ti exei to control file ktl
<dorei> robopal: eisai etoimos gia sysadmin ;-)
<robopal> esy sto section ti exeis valei?
<robopal> sto control arxeio "Section:"
<Tassos> α! και μόλις δοκίμασα και χωρίς το "&" στο τέλος που λέγαμε.. και τελικά είχε 2+ λεπτά και δε σταμάταγε το ubuntu software center
<Tassos> να το κάνει εγκατάσταση.. :P οπότε άκυρο
<Tassos> επειδή βλέπω το τελευταίο link που μου έστειλες...
<Tassos> να σας πω πως και εγώ ήθελα να βάλω licence στο deb αρχείο μου ( να λέει Άδεια : ανοιχτού κώδικα ) , αλλά δε τα κατάφερα
<Tassos> χρησιμοποιώ πολύ απλή δομή.. και όταν θέλω να κάνω τον φάκελο σε .deb αρχείο γράφω :
<robopal> Tassos,
<Tassos> 	sudo chown -R root:root ciedArtasIndiacatorApplet_v2/
<Tassos> dpkg-deb --build ciedArtasIndiacatorApplet_v2
<robopal> to rules arxeio to xreiazesai leei, ekei mesa bazeis dh me flag install gia na to kanei install
<Tassos> και με αυτό παίρων το .deb αρχείο...
<Tassos> για να βάλω και Licence δε κατάλαβα πως να κάνω το "compile" έπειτα
<Tassos> χαχα σας γείωσα ; ^_^
<robopal> Tassos, http://askubuntu.com/questions/90764/how-do-i-create-a-deb-package-for-a-single-python-script
<robopal> sou exei ti lush katw sto sxolio tou paidiou
<robopal> olo auto pou leei sto post me ta 58 votes
<robopal> pou einai to onoma tou poster?
<robopal> ok kai o thomas apo katw einai packager kai simfwnei ;p
<robopal> loipon kane apo tin arxi opws ta leei to post
<robopal> mathaineis kairo python?
<robopal> kala twra eisai busy ta leme meta ;p
<Tassos> robopal: dch: fatal error at line 506:     Cannot find debian directory!      Are you in the correct directory?
<Tassos> :/
<Tassos> που να τρεξω : dch --create
<Tassos> ?
<robopal> poy exeis to .py
<robopal> prepei na exeis ena katalogo: foo-dir, ekei mesa vazeis to .py soy kai ekei mesa tha ginei o katalogos debian pou leei meta arxeiakia
<robopal> to dch --create to kaneis afou grapseis ta alla arxeiakia
<robopal> to changelog sou to ftiaxnei auto leei apo oti katalavainw
<robopal> arketa aplo einai
<robopal> twra porothika thelw kai gw na kanw packaging :D
<Tassos> robopal: ορίστε ο φάκελος πως τον έχω εγώ τωρα : https://www.mediafire.com/?p849rd6p3ahr08p
<Tassos> μπορείς να με helpaαρεις.. αν είναι τόσο εύκολο.. διότι εγώ φφφ.. έχω πελαγώσει σήμερα.. :(
<robopal> to kalitero einai na to deis pali aurio me katharo mualo
<Tassos> αν έχεις όρεξη δες και στειλε μου έστω το deb αρχείο αν δω πως παίζει σε εμένα
<Tassos> και θα το ξανα δω εγω.. δεν είναι θέμα
<robopal> to debian to exeis me kefalaia h etsi mou vgike sto zip?
<robopal> to katalogo lew mesa sto zip
<Tassos> ναι με κεφαλαία το έχω
<Tassos> οπως τα βλέπεις νομιζω σιγουρα σωστα θα τα βλέπεις
<Tassos> σε εφαρμογές όπως το gimp , skype & brackets.. η δομή είναι έτσι όπως την έχω.. με τον φάκελο debian να το γράφουν με κεφαλαία
<Tassos> τώρα σε αυτόν τον τύπο βλέπω μόνο πως το γράφει με μικρά
<robopal> hm
<robopal> asto na to ksanadoume aurio
<Tassos> aa! xaxaaa
<Tassos> ^_^
<Tassos> όσο σε συναρπάζει τόσο σε τσακίζει το @@@@@@
<Tassos> έχω από το μεσημέρι με αυτό..
<Tassos> και τώρα έχω κολλήσει σε αυτά τα δύο πράγματα
<Tassos> α! ενώ πριν!! μου έβγαζε και το απεγκατάσταση στο ubuntu software center.. μόνο τώρα δε μου το βγάζει  που έκανε κάτι μικρές αλλαγές ( θα δοκιμάσω τώρα να τις βγάλω )
<Tassos> και το άλλο που θέλω είναι μετά την εγκατάσταση να αρχίζει αυτόματα η εφαρμογή..
<pc_magas> Egw pali paleuw na kanw ena .click package mia ionic efarmogi.
<Tassos> pc_magas: τι είναι αυτα που λες; ^_^ ( δε καταλαβα τίποτα xaxaa )
<pc_magas> Tassos, paw na kanw mia mobile efarmogi compartible me to ubuntu phone
<pc_magas> Exw rwtisei edw: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37081717/build-an-ionic-application-for-ubuntu-phone
<Tassos> να παίζει δηλαδή και για ubuntu phone ;
<Tassos> ο.. μάλιστα ωραίος! ;)
<Tassos> ελπίζω φιλε μου να βρει λύση.. και βοήθεια.. μακάρι να ήξερα τίποτα, αλλά δεν έχω ηδέα
<Tassos> και είμαι κάπως στεναχωρημένος που δεν έχω κινητό με ubuntu
<Tassos> α!! μάγκες !! τελικά για το ότι δεν έβγαζε έπειτα από την εγκατάσταση στο ubuntu software center "Απεγκατάσταση" η λύση ήταν απλή.. να βγάλω το "set -e"
<Tassos> που είχα στα αρχεία postint  και  prerm
<Tassos> τώρα δεν ξέω αν έπρεπε και στα δύο.. ( λογικά μόνο στο prostint  θα παίζει ρόλο ), αλλά τώρα πλέον λέει και "Απεγκατάσταση" επιτέλους! :D  :D
<Tassos> ξέρετε όμως τι παίζει.. όταν κάνω "ΑΠΕγκατάταση" - πατώντας το κουμπί από το ubuntu software center
<Tassos> δεν διαγράφει τα αρχεία από εκεί που είναι.. :/
<Tassos> σαν να μην παίζει δηλαδή.. πρέπει να πω ρητά τι να διαγράψει ;
<robopal> rm -rf gia ola ta arxeia me tous upofakelous
<robopal> eida to prerm sou
<Tassos> καταρχήν εγώ νόμιζα πως τους φακέλους που έστω παίρνει μόνο του και τους τοποθετεί ξέρει και να του αφαιρεί.. :/
<Tassos> από ότι φαίνεται όχι ; Όλα ένα ένα με το χέρι πρέπει να τους λες να τα αφαιρεί.. ; :/
<robopal> do not know that
<Tassos> φφ.. :/ δε τα έχω καταφέρει.. τώρα για κάποιο λόγο το ubuntu software center έχει κολλήσει και ενώ έχω διαγράψει και με command το πακέτο
<Tassos> ακόμη μου λέει να το κάνω reinstall
<Tassos> ... αρχίζω να το αντιπαθώ.....
<Tassos> έχει ασχοληθεί κανεις με το πακετάρισμα σε .deb αρχεία ;
<Tassos> έχω κάτι προβλήματα με το ubuntu software center
<Tassos> μια μου βγάζει να κάνω και απεγκατάσταστη και μια όχι ενός πακέτου
<Tassos> :/
<Tassos> καληνύχτα παίδες :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-07
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<robopal> Tassos, ta kataferes telika?
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρα σε όλους
<robopal> episis
<iSlayWyverns> a40ntistos, kalhspera
<a40ntistos> καλησπέρα iSlayWyverns :)
<iSlayWyverns> Ασχολείται κανείς με Arch, arch based?
<eiosifidis> iSlayWyverns, εγώ αλλά καλύτερα να πας στο κανάλι για Arch.
<iSlayWyverns> eiosifidis, BREACH THE BUNTU FAGS!!!
<iSlayWyverns> Απο περιέργεια ρώτησα...
 * dorei pygorapizei iSlayWyverns
 * iSlayWyverns slays a wyvern
<iSlayWyverns> http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<iSlayWyverns> lol
<iSlayWyverns> 10 years ago?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-08
<ChrisGR> hello!
<pc_magas> Αγαπητό Κανάλι. Πριν στήσεις κάτι σε Linux για επιβίωση μάθε προτα εάν αυτό που στήνεις υπάρχει στα αποθετήρια η μπορείς να το εγκαταστήσεις με repo like λογισμικό npm. Εαν δεν υπάρχει τότε just don't do it!!!!
<pc_magas> Ειδικά σε oudated production servers.
<talos-mintgr> git, git, git :{
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, kalo to git alla ean den sou exei oute tin erlang kai prepei na kaneis compile kai depedencies tote na min pw.
<talos-mintgr> erlang?
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, depedency to ejapered
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, depedency to ejabered
<talos-mintgr> talos pass some aspirines and a bootle of strong spirit
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, ti egine?
<pc_magas> Gia mena?
<talos-mintgr> :P
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, kai eprepe na to valw kai se CentOs 5.11 pou den eixe ta paketa.
<pc_magas> kai telika esvisa kai to /usr/local/bin
<pc_magas> mou aresei pou elega a easy job 8a vgalw kai liga fragka.
<talos-mintgr> an exeiw xrono vagrant kai ansible/puppet/chef και κανεις 2-3 δοκιμες
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, edw mou elege na min kanw updates. kai gia 15 euros den egka8istw kai vagrant.
<talos-mintgr> στο μηχανημα σου λέω, αλλά για 15 euro ...
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, upologisa ena yum install ypo8esi itan
<pc_magas> kai ena nano to katallilo configuration.
<pc_magas> edw milame gia manual compille se outdated mixanima (nomizw CentOs 5.11 einai arketa oudated)
<talos-mintgr> Ω ναι, πάντα την πατάμε έτσι. Αλλωστε 15 λεπτα και δύο κουμπάκια ειναι όλλα
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, oxi panta.
<pc_magas> Alla pira gnwsi to kalo einai.
<pc_magas> Prwta ma8aineis kai meta les timi.
<pc_magas> Apla mas kaloema8e to ubuntu
<talos-mintgr> ε ναι :P
<pc_magas> pou exei oti package fantasteis.
<talos-mintgr> αν και σε αυτά μάλλον το redhat ειναι καλύτερο
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, telika kalytera na meinw sto soft development kai oti mou dinei to ubuntaki mou.
<pc_magas> Kai makria apo Centos 5.11
<talos-mintgr> Τα εργαλεία που ξέρεις ειναι παντα καλύτερα απο αυτά που υποθέτεις πως είναι
<xeirwn_> nai alla gia na ta ektimiseis , prwta prepei na kaneis thn gkafa...alloiws den to gnwrizeis
<xeirwn_> omws se ka8e gkafa , uparxei kai ena ma8hma apo pisw......kai auto einai to 8etiko komati ths gkafas ;)
<twea> hi
<twea> trexw ena script to oipo kanei convert mia eikona
<twea> apo 1.jpg se 2.png
<twea> alla i 2.png
<twea> den exei full permitions
<twea> pws kanew oti paragei to script na exei full permitions
<twea> kanw
<dorei> den ein 8ema umask auto?
<dorei> alliws vale to script na kanei ena chmod me ta perms poy 8es
<twea> to exw kanei
<twea> .-rwxrwxrwx 1 spiros spiros      98 Μάι   9 00:56 resize.sh
<twea> auto einai to permition
<dorei> ti exeis kanei?
<twea> kai umask se olo to directory
<dorei> to umask ein per shell session nomizw
<twea> einai 0002
<twea> kai i eikona pou paragei
<twea> -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root    298598 Μάι   9 01:07 colors2.png?
<twea> vgenei etsi
<twea> den einai kan sto group spiros
<twea> dorei exeis kamia idea? :)
<dorei> den 8elw na se apo8arynw
<dorei> alla mallon eisai pantelws asxetos
<dorei> opote prepei na breis kapoio tutorial poy na to pianei apthn arxh to 8ema
<twea> hahah
<twea> nai eimai ligo
<twea> gia dwse kanena link
<dorei> poy na kserw?
<twea> ok
<dorei> nomizw exoun ena forum
<dorei> a nai
<dorei> to exei sto topic
<dorei> rwta ekei
<twea> vsk p pisteueis oti exw kanei lathos
#ubuntu-gr 2017-05-05
<machi> kalispera
<machi> Pos mporo na syndeso to laptop moy me smart tv poy diathetei miracast? Eho ubuntu 16.04.
#ubuntu-gr 2017-05-06
<machi21> Ρωτησα και χθες. Υπαρχει κανείς να ξέρει πως μπορώ να συνδεσω λαπτοπ με ubuntu 16.04 με έξυπνη τηλεόραση μέσω miracast ή wifi?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-05-07
<nicktux> TOPIC #ubuntu-gr Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Τελευταία έκδοση: Ubuntu 17.04 Zesty Zapus | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus (LTS) | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
* nikth changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Τελευταία έκδοση: Ubuntu 17.04 Zesty Zapus | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus (LTS) | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-30
<gpap2> ÃåéÜ ÷áñÜ!
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-02
<Tas-sos> Χαίρεται παιδιά!
<Tas-sos> Να σας ρωτήσω ρε παιδιά, αυτό το Debian GNU/Linux 9.4 (stretch) δεν ενημερώνετε σχεδόν ποτέ;
<Tas-sos> δεν με πειράζει το γεγονός πως δεν παίρνει συχνές ενημερώσεις, ίσα ίσα για την σταθερότητα του το θέλω
<Tas-sos> αλλά έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να νομίζω πως έχει τυχόν κάποιο θέμα και δεν λαμβάνει ενημερώσεις
<Tas-sos> έχει πάρα πολύ καιρό να λάβει ενημέρωση πυρήνα, όταν π.χ. σε κάτι ubuntu servers έχω κάνειο 2-3 στο διάστημα αυτό
<ee2455> Tas-sos: Ναι, τα updates είναι σχετικά αραιά.
<ee2455> Νομίζω σήμερα είδα kernel update.
<Tas-sos> ee2455: είδες; γιατί εγώ δε θυμάμαι και ψηλό αναρωτιέμαι
<Tas-sos> αλλά όντως το ξέρω αυτό..
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-05
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> De lew to alpine mikro 8aumatourgo alla kai poly spastiko
<pc_magas> me paidepse poly na stisw ena app kai pali exei issues
<pc_magas> Alla einai h apodeiski to poso voitha to community gia alpine based docker exei yliko full alla gia VM/normal installation oxi. Ara fovou tin dynami twn blog!!!!!!
#ubuntu-gr 2019-05-01
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2019-05-04
<ubuntu1_> take a sad song and make it better
<ubuntu1__> is that utf-8 greke
<ubuntu1_> υνοσ
<ubuntu1_> σιον
<ubuntu1_> ϕ ελιοσ
<ubuntu1_> smth2 ;] ##
<ubuntu1_> language of love
<ubuntu1_> doyush
<ubuntu1_> remember that line "do not touch me for I have not ascended to My Father yet"
<ubuntu1_> and the girl hanging over the shoulder
<ubuntu1_> though not as evil as hollywood
<ubuntu1_> in the w4rg4m3s
<ubuntu1_> deja dupe
<ubuntu1_> yeah sp3ck
<ubuntu1_> close call huh
<ubuntu1_> that sort of explains the septuagent
<ubuntu1_> με αγαπεσεν μι δυλοσ
<ubuntu1_> με στοργε μι δυλοσ
<ubuntu1_> στοργε αεονιον
<ubuntu1_> ζοα
<ubuntu1_> καπρισε sp3ck?
